

Show HN: DaisyWorks - Arduino derivative w/FOTA, App Store, Android compatible - zenocon
http://daisyworks.com

======
zenocon
Hi HN, we're unfunded, unpaid, and just getting started. This was the first
thing we built, so we're looking to get feedback. Here's the exec. summary: we
created an Arduino derivative with a couple unique features: Bluetooth, IrDA,
SD Card, servo ports, custom case, and we pulled all the other pins out to
standard telco RJ jacks so you can quickly plug in a variety of sensors /
controls.

We built software that allows you to FOTA the device via Bluetooth using an
Android device or using desktop software (Win/Mac/Linux). Finally, we built an
App Store that can house pre-built firmwares and user interface widgets, so
you can download the firmware, FOTA it onto the device, and interact with it
via the UI on your phone or computer.

It is all open hardware/software. We'd love to get your feedback.

